# Gains so far in 08



## truth (Nov 30, 2008)

08 is coming to a close, just curious how much everyone has gained thus far? I myself have gained about 10lbs thanks to lifting and creatine, hoping for a little more next year.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Nov 30, 2008)

probably about 30lbs... definately without trying. eek.


----------



## Curious Jane (Nov 30, 2008)

48...:blush:


----------



## lovescandy (Nov 30, 2008)

Without much work I have gained about 30 lbs this year


----------



## Happenstance (Nov 30, 2008)

63... anyone beating me?


----------



## Miklosanin (Nov 30, 2008)

Happenstance said:


> 63... anyone beating me?



Wow, that's a lot!

I gained 20, though I'd like to lose 10. Not really feelin' the gaining thing lately


----------



## Minerva_08 (Dec 1, 2008)

Not so much gained as lost. I'm gonna say about 30, I think...


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 1, 2008)

succubus_dxb said:


> probably about 30lbs... definately without trying. eek.



*kisses your cheek* good girl ;-)


----------



## infinity57401 (Dec 1, 2008)

Although at Thanksgiving I gained 4 pounds, I have lost 5 collectively this year.


----------



## Diego (Dec 1, 2008)

I lost and gained the same 10 jaja! I always go down when i stopping to work out.


----------



## Cors (Dec 3, 2008)

I gained about 20, which is a fifth of my body weight. Probably just for winter though. :/


----------



## GordoNegro (Dec 6, 2008)

Up and down since starting at 225 this january to 255-56 a few weeks ago, dipped to 242 but sensing things are on the rise again, so we'll see.


----------



## MK3 (Dec 6, 2008)

I've weighed more in the past but I've gained almost 30 pounds this year. 4 more and I'll be at an all time high though.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Dec 6, 2008)

~Shrugs~

I dunno...I can still fit into the same clothes I wore last year, so I guess I'm staying about the same. I don't own a scale, so I don't know what I weigh.


Dennis


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 6, 2008)

Still a Skye fan said:


> ~Shrugs~
> 
> I dunno...I can still fit into the same clothes I wore last year, so I guess I'm staying about the same. I don't own a scale, so I don't know what I weigh.
> 
> ...



Yeah, same here. Can't really tell.


----------



## Inflatable Girl (Dec 7, 2008)

I've gained 22lbs this year. Last night when I was trying to zip up an old jacket I realized my "new" hips were simply not going to allow it.


----------



## Mikey (Dec 8, 2008)

Inflatable Girl said:


> I've gained 22lbs this year. Last night when I was trying to zip up an old jacket I realized my "new" hips were simply not going to allow it.



Hip Hip Hooray!!!


----------



## GordoNegro (Dec 8, 2008)

Weighed yesterday at 252-253, 3 lbs shy of my highest ever.
Though I can go into 2009 at 260+ or 245 depending on what happens over the next few weeks.


----------



## me123 (Dec 8, 2008)

Im at 212, up 18, but have been up to 221 and hope to get back there by 09


----------



## shygirl (Dec 10, 2008)

Hmm. I'm not too sure... Maybe 25lbs or so? Most of which within the last 3 months.

I'm definitely beginning to see and feel it. Definitely.


----------



## hunkofburninglove (Dec 12, 2008)

Let's see 215 up to 240 then down to 215 again and now 230... not much gained.... not much consistency either


----------



## appull (Dec 15, 2008)

I've gained about 20-25 lbs. Not all on purpose, though.


----------

